# Tyre pressure for EPS frame



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just wondering the best tyre pressure for an EPS frame. What would you say is an ideal pressure for bumpy UK roads. cheers


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

wellllllll it all depends, Tubeless - somewhere between 80-100, Tubular between 100 & 140, don;t know about clinchers....... I don;t think which frame you;re riding really affects which pressure you should be running your tires at, but that's just me.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

How heavy are you?

What wheels are you using?

Which tires are you using?


----------

